

HackNotifier: Get an email and text if your account is ever leaked - jpulgarin
http://www.hacknotifier.com

======
jpulgarin
Hey guys, my co-founder and I were inspired by a comment on HN where the
poster said he'd like to have the functionality of
"shouldichangemypassword.com" on a subscription basis. This is the result.

We'll email/text you if your account ever comes up in the leaks that we're
constantly adding to our database for only $9.99/year.

We'd love any feedback, and would be glad to answer any questions.

